# what color is chrome?



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

dam-bay
sire-brown


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Chrome is white markings and her has a LOT of it


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think "Chrome" is the name of the foal?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhhhh, oops. Well maybe a little more explanation would fix this problem


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Ohhhhh, oops. Well maybe a little more explanation would fix this problem


lol yea the little colt is name is chrome lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woops my bad  Your new but it would help to explain what you are asking when starting threads ok? Prevent confusion like this lol 


Its hard to tell his colour as it looks like he is loosing his foal coat but I think that he will be a VERY dark brown. Almost black.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Any shots of the other side of Chrome??


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

newest


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

yes hes looking dark brown


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

What color is the sire? I am seeing some roaning in some pictures but other that that he looks like either a brown or a smoky black


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The OP said the sire was brown._

_I'm going with brown, and that I will be stealing him shortly! He is adorable. What do you plan on doing with him?_


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Whoops sorry I missed the sires color.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

He is a cutie!! Looks brown to me too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am torn between dark brown and fading black.


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

his dam is 15.1 and his sire is 16.3 we are hoping he stays small for barrel racing, but all we do in our family is rodeo, halter, western pleasure, and hunter, but his mom was one heck of a barrel horse. And the Sire He looks brown never tested


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown. You can see the faint 'mealiness' to the muzzle, which wouldn't fade first if he was a fading black. Also, blacks are generally a different shade as a foal that makes it easier to distinguish them from bays and browns. Thanks to the OP for including shots from different ages and seasons, as this is the easiest way to determine what the colour is


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

I think this foal is black. Brown foals are generally much more bay looking when they are born and darken as they get older. While it's more common for black foals to be born a mousy color it's not that rare for them to be born darker. Do you plan to test? I would be interested to see what color he really is.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks like a dark brown and minimal Tobiano too!

Love the markings!! Cute baby!!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

horselovermic said:


>



Sorry to get this off topic... But as I was looking through his pictures, that dog really caught my eye. I am in love with his coat color. What kind of dog is that? He kind of has the markings of a Aussie Cattle Dog, but he looks like a Mini Pinch.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like a dapple dachshund to me, my stepdaughter has one that color.


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not the best with dog breeds, there are so many of them these days. So my question probably seemed pretty stupid, I apologize.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My guess would be a fading black....Chrome is a LOT like Cinny.... especially the foal pics so that would be my guess.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

foals do not stick to a color code so basing it on the color he was when he was born wont work. i do agree and see some mealiness showing through so i also think brown. my boy was born a mousy color so if they did stick to color codes my boy would be black and he's clearly brown as well.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

The dog is a blue Merle dachshund.


----------

